# Silver Fox Mount



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a silver fox that I had mounted. Pretty happy with it. Our family raises these fox and got a few mounted.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good :thumb:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I likey!


----------

